# Noticing new details in cars over time.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's funny how some of the thoughful touches that manufacturers put into cars can go unnoticed for some time by non RTFMers such as myself. For example Â I did not notice the useful central small sun visor on my first A4 back in '96, until I had been driving it for nearly a year.

So it was pissing down when I got home last night and I had had the rear wiper on intermittant. Â Now the novelty of the auto-switching on lights and wipers has passed, and I've covered a few miles in what is my third 3 series (328 and M3), I thought that I knew the E46 BMW inside out. Â Wrong.

As I lined up to park and engaged reverse I noticed that the rear wiper went from intermittant to constant. Â Neat. So I did it again. And again. Â In and out of reverse until the beep of a horn brought me to my senses. Â The fella behind must have thought me incompetent or female ( ).

Nice touch BMW. Â Impressed. Â  Mrs C thought it pointless and just another thing to go wrong - but she drives an Alpha 

What new features have you discovered in your car lately? Â Who actually goes through the manuals looking for the details?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I Know what you mean.

My girlfriend has a Clio, & that does that same auto-swipe rear-wiper in reverse thing. It also has the automatic headlights, wipers etc, & they actually work. I had a golf with the automatic wipers, but they needed to be manually turned on before they would work!

My sister has a Mini Cooper S, & the headlights stay on dipped beam after you get out of the car for a while. I think this might be the 'follow me home' function.

Unfortunately, my boxster has very little in terms of cool gadgets, although having a front boot is still novel! Oh, & it has taken me a month to work out how to adjust the dash illumination! One of the best thought-out bits in the Boxster are the hidden amber led's in the car. One of them is in the door & highlights the key-socket on the dash, another is in the roof & highlights the centre-console. They are done in such a way that you cannot see the led's, but the required bits glow nicely. Very well thought out me thinks...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Engage reverse on my Merc and it assumes that you are trying to parallel park, so it moves the left wing mirror into a position that you can see the kerb. You can over-ride it if you are just reversing straight so that you can see behind you.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The way that my Type-R turns when I move that wheely thing impresses me greatly


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Engage reverse on my Merc and it assumes that you are trying to parallel park, so it moves the left wing mirror into a position that you can see the kerb. You can over-ride it if you are just reversing straight so that you can see behind you.


Nice touch. Saves the alloys


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Nice touch. Saves the alloys


My 330 does this as well, however there doesn't appear to be the override feature....well it might do but I won't look in the manual :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

There is an override feature on the 330, well there cetainly is on the Cab.

Just make sure the wing mirror selector is in the centre, not over to the left. (At least I think that is how to do it, but I'll double check this)

Mart


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> There is an override feature on the 330, well there cetainly is on the Cab.
> 
> Just make sure the wing mirror selector is in the centre, not over to the left. (At least I think that is how to do it, but I'll double check this)
> 
> Mart


Excellent - I'll give it a go tomorrrow and report back.

Cheers


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> I Know what you mean.
> 
> My girlfriend has a Clio, & that does that same auto-swipe rear-wiper in reverse thing. It also has the automatic headlights, wipers etc, & they actually work. I had a golf with the automatic wipers, but they needed to be manually turned on before they would work!


I'm not sure if your G/f already knows this, but in the Clio if you hold down the button inside the car that locks/unlocks all the doors for more than 5 seconds it turns the 'Autolock' feature on and will lock the doors automatically when driving off.

I'm pretty sure this works on all recent Clios...did on my 02 172 and it does on my Mums 1.4 Alize .

Good feature for women driving on their own.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I'm not sure if your G/f already knows this, but in the Clio if you hold down the button inside the car that locks/unlocks all the doors Â for more than 5 seconds it turns the 'Autolock' feature on and will lock the doors automatically when driving off.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this works on all recent Clios...did on my 02 172 and it does on my Mums 1.4 Alize .
> 
> Good feature for women driving on their own.


Really? Excellent. Will tell her about that & see if it works.

Renault certainly seem to have the edge on the 'included gadgets' in sensibly priced cars at the moment...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> It's funny how some of the thoughful touches that manufacturers put into cars can go unnoticed for some time by non RTFMers such as myself. For example Â I did not notice the useful central small sun visor on my first A4 back in '96, until I had been driving it for nearly a year.


Gary have you found the stalk that makes the orange flashy things turn on yet?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah? Well the TT has a feature for when leaving dogs in the car. Simply close the doors one after the other and the window of the first one will drop roughly an inch to allow fido to breathe more easily. 
"Well done Audi", said the RSPCA.


----------



## BeeJam (Oct 31, 2003)

I got in the BMW 2 days ago and being the first really cold morning the car beeped and flashed 2 degrees on the computer to warn of ice. Nice touch.
I seem to remember my mates S3 flashed up a little snowflake to warn the same thing???

BTW as mentioned ealier for the parking mirror on the BMW just move the wingmirror switch over as said...this overrides the feature.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> II seem to remember my mates S3 flashed up a little snowflake to warn the same thing???


TT does - I guess all the VAG cars with the same display do this.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary have you found the stalk that makes the orange flashy things turn on yet? Â


No. What a novelty. Tell me more.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I just bought the wife a VW Polo and whilst driving it home yesterday I noticed that if you indicate to change lanes on the motorway it indicates three times rather than depending on how long you press it. I have read about similar indicators on the Vectra which drove people mad, but I have to say I liked it. 

I wish the TT had that reverse gear / offset wing mirror thing as the first thing I do when parking is dip the mirror. It's always in the wrong position when I drive off again as well...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I just bought the wife a VW Polo and whilst driving it home yesterday I noticed that if you indicate to change lanes on the motorway it indicates three times rather than depending on how long you press it. I have read about similar indicators on the Vectra which drove people mad, but I have to say I liked it.


had this on a seat ibiza on hols for hire car, very useful


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> There is an override feature on the 330, well there cetainly is on the Cab.
> 
> Just make sure the wing mirror selector is in the centre, not over to the left. (At least I think that is how to do it, but I'll double check this)
> 
> Mart


Spot on ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mine doesn't have that function. Must be a cab/coupe thing as opposed to saloon/touring.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yay!

I have been of use to some-one, rather than just posting rubbish all the time


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Mine doesn't have that function. Must be Â a cab/coupe thing as opposed to saloon/touring.


I'll swap you a pivoting passenger door mirror for some of those flashing orange things! 
pj


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I'll swap you a pivoting passenger door mirror for some of those flashing orange things!
> pj


I'll see your flashing orange things and raise you a auto-dimming rearview mirror...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'll see your flashing orange things and raise you a auto-dimming rearview mirror...


Nah the Bim's got one of those thanks.......don't suppose you'd do a trade for a set of those 'special lift up mats' would you?  ;D
pj


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Nah the Bim's got one of those thanks.......don't suppose you'd do a trade for a set of those 'special lift up mats' would you?  ;D
> pj


Ok then, how about a lift-up suspension? I've got one of them puppies... ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'll swap you a pivoting passenger door mirror for some of those flashing orange things!
> pj


OK PJ and I'll chuck in the never to be used rear centre armrest/cupholder combo


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> OK PJ and I'll chuck in the never to be used rear centre armrest/cupholder combo


Don't think I'd ever be able to get anyone in the back with one of those rear armrests in.............._now there's a thought. Done, I'll take it!_  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Ok then, how about a lift-up suspension? I've got one of them puppies... ;D


Didn't realise you'd bought a citroen!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Didn't realise you'd bought a citroen!


If you can't beat them.... :-/

[smiley=bulb2.gif] invade their country... ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My VX has got a ciggie lighter. That's the 'toy'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My VX has got a ciggie lighter. That's the 'toy'.


LOL ;D Does that make it an executive VX?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> LOL Â ;D Â Does that make it an executive VX?


Nah, a ciggie lighter makes you the scurge of society these days!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Mine doesn't have that function. Must be Â a cab/coupe thing as opposed to saloon/touring.


Dunno for a 3 but my 7 has it (it was a saloon the last time I looked ). Can't think of a reason not to have it on a saloon 3 :-/.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The small felt pads on the seatbealt lock to stop them scratching the centre console is a nice touch. Took me 6/12 to notice these.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Rechargeable torch slotted in the side depths of the glovebox. After nearly 5 years of ownership too :-[.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

In what car?



> Rechargeable torch slotted Â in the side depths of the glovebox. After nearly 5 years of ownership too Â :-[.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

'97 728i.


----------

